# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  ابزار مونیتورینگ برای DBA

## esteghamat

سلام 
دوستان عزیز در صورتیکه آشنا هستید ابزار مونیتوریگ برای مونیتور کردن چند تا سرور sql رو معرفی کنید که dba بتونه وضعیت همه سرورها را همزمان داشته باشه . 
در ضمن بدست آوردن این ابزار مهمه.
ممنون

----------


## espootin

با سلام

بهترین ابزاری که من باهاش کردم، Red Gate SQL Monitor  هست ، واقعا عالیه .

اینم لینکش:

http://www.red-gate.com/products/dba/sql-monitor/

کرکش هم راحت پیدا میشه ، اگه پیدا نکردین، بهم پیام بدین تا براتون بفرستم.

ابزار های SQL Sentry هم خیلی عالی و حرفه ای هست ، ولی من کرکشون رو پیدا نکردم هنوز.

موفق باشید./

----------


## esteghamat

سلام 
ممنون
من Sql Compare 10.4.8.87‌رو نصب کردم 
اما وقتی می خواهم دو دیتابیس را مقایسه کنم بهم پیغام می ده :
Aborting:
execute reader : Commandtext property has not been initialized
راهنمایی کنید ممنون می شم.

----------


## pashna

*سلام،*
*به نظر من از SpotLight و FogLight میتونید استفاده کنی‌ ، بسیار ابزار خوبی‌ هستند .

http://software.dell.com/products/sp...er-enterprise/

http://www.quest.com/foglight-for-sql-server/*

----------

